# How to wire Drum Switch?



## Kroll (May 25, 2013)

Guys on a previous post I had ask bout the purpose of having reverse on the lathe and thanks for all the responses to that question.I am going to go back with the drum switch since its what the lathe had on it.On another post here in this section I had ask bout how to wire this motor due to no motor tag stating what voltage 120/240 or hp the motor is.On the wiring which is short is P1,P2 then T2,T3,T4,T5,T8 and I was given a diagram on what motor leads go togeather for CCW/CW so thanks for that information.
The previous owner had it wired for 220(guessing looking at the cord cap) with a Rev/Stop/For,and a 3 position toggle switch which I cannot figure out what its for.

http://www.naemotors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Single-Phase1.pdf
On the diagram my motor leads match up with diagram on the first page bottom right 115v or 208-220v Low Voltage. Drum Switch:On the left side is 1,3,5 then on the right is 2,4,6 The previous owner had the power coming in on #2 and on #6 with wires on #4.There is no wires on #1,#3,wire was on #5 if any of this helps.

Can someone provide information on how to wire all this togeather 1)Motor,2)Drum Switch,3) Toggle Switch (3 position) do I need it?If you have a wiring diagram of this could you provide it as well and any how to's for this simple minded person.Thanks---kroll


----------



## Old Iron (May 25, 2013)

Maybe these will help! I would not use the Toggle Switch don't know why it would be there.

Paul


----------



## JohnAspinall (May 28, 2013)

Just adding $0.02 here.  Might help in some cases.

What Old Iron is showing is two different wiring diagrams for two different kinds of drum switches.  You should start by figuring out which kind of drum switch you've got.
The behavior of the drum switch is shown in the little 3x2 array diagrams (top of the first diagram, bottom of the second).

Both diagrams are for the high voltage setting on a dual-voltage motor.  (So for 220V on a 110/220V motor.)

In the first diagram, the main line feeds the run windings (T1-T2,T3-T4) through the reversing pair of switch contacts.  The start winding (T5-T8) passes through the independent pair of switch contacts, and does not reverse.
Since the start winding is reversed_ relative to_ the run windings, you get the reversing behavior.

In the second diagram,  the main line feeds the run windings through a straight (non-reversing) pair of switch contacts.  The start winding is the one that reverses here, by the drum switch connecting the middle terminal to one side of the line or the other.

Both diagrams assume _no_ motor starter/contactor/relay.  

 - John


----------



## Kroll (May 28, 2013)

Thanks guys for the replys to my question,I have the first drum switch in Irons diagram(took me awhile to figure that).But I am confuse on the P1 and P2 connection.On my motor I do not have a T1,what I do have is P1,P2,T2,T3,T4,T5,T8.Thanks for all the help---kroll


----------

